# Lighting question



## kamanut (Jul 26, 2007)

So I have a 29 gallon aquarium, and will be making it my first planted tank (although I've had regular freshwater fish tanks for the past 16 years). I've had conflicting advice as to which light is going to be better. I'm still deciding on my plants, but I'm looking at:

Crypt wendtii
Corkscrew Val/regular Val
Dwarf hairgrass
Baby tears
Anubias barteri
Java fern
Java moss
Water wisteria
Giant hygro
Hygrophilia polysperma
Crypt spiralis
Anubias congensis

So, this is the light I was originally looking at (3.3 wpg):
http://cgi.ebay.com/24-30-T5-HO-Aqu...419?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c19b2423

And some people said it would be WAY too much for my tank, so they recommended this (.8 wpg):
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/209809/i/1/product.web

Are T5's really that much stronger than the lights they base the wpg idea on? If anyone could offer me help on this, I'd super appreciate it so I could order my light and get this project started!  Thanks!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

T5s can grow coral easily. With plants, your plants will go explosive! (In a good way!!!)


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

i'm looking at the second link for my 4ft.. dunno what to do though!! its so confusing... and i;m on a budget.. grr. lol!


----------

